# Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007



## Brigantia (19 Set 2007 às 22:22)

Abri este tópico especial, pois, a situação pode ser mesmo muito complicada no Sul.

Reparem nisto:






© estofex



> SYNOPSIS
> 
> Large trough remains over northern Atlantic. At its flank, a trough over south-eastern Europe starts to cut off over the Balkans, as high pressure builds over central Europe. A frontal boundary now present over the western Black Sea region will remain quasi-stationary and is expected to weak during the period. Over south-western Europe, a cut-off low situated west of the Iberian Peninsula will lead to severe thunderstorms over Spain.
> 
> ...


Fonte: © estofex


----------



## Brigantia (19 Set 2007 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. especial trovoadas e instabilidade 20 a 21 de Setembro*

Mas que cenário:





Fonte : © tiemposevero

Está mesmo a sair o run das 18Z, vamos ver o que nos reserva!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2007 às 22:32)

*Re: Seg. especial trovoadas e instabilidade 20 a 21 de Setembro*

Boas!
Mais uma vez a animação passa ao lado da região norte.
Meteograma para a minha aldeia (Chaves):






O Meu Blog: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com


----------



## RMira (19 Set 2007 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. especial trovoadas e instabilidade 20 a 21 de Setembro*

Realmente é muito preocupante e certamente será pontualmente muito grave o que esta previsão aponta! O GFS volta a dar o mesmo...e o IM, no comments


----------



## Brigantia (19 Set 2007 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. especial trovoadas e instabilidade 20 a 21 de Setembro*

Pessoal do Sul, muito cuidado...






Acho que o IM deveria emitir de imediato um alerta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2007 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. especial trovoadas e instabilidade 20 a 21 de Setembro*

 Bom, amanhã a partir da tarde vai estar muito mau, tornados para a andaluzia mesmo até à fronteira de Portugal, acho que amanhã deviam fechar a fronteira para não deixarem entrar o tornado 

Para la noche del jueves y sobre todo la madrugada y mañana del viernes, se esperan el tormentas generalizadas en el suroeste, que serán organizadas y de intensidad fuerte o muy fuerte, pudiendo ser puntualmente severas o muy severas. Pueden superarse los 100 mm en 1h. Habrá tormentas entre moderadas y fuertes en el resto del sur peninsular, pudiendo ser localmente muy fuertes.

Se chover esta precipitação em Olhão a cidade fica submersa a salvação é k eu moro numa rua a descer  fiquei assustado agora.

Na vossa opinião, qual será o alerta que o IM deve colocar para o sul do país laranja ou vermelho, na minha opinião amarelo está posto de parte com este cenário 

Aqui na minha zona dá o Cape -8 vou fugir enquanto é tempo, se sobreviver 6ªfeira cá estarei para contar como foi.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2007 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade -  20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Super Células, tornados... no Discovery Science! Agora!


----------



## Brigantia (19 Set 2007 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade -  20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Situação actual:





Fonte: © Sat24.com

Amanhã por esta hora o cenário será totalmente diferente.

Para acompanhar o evoluir da situação...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. especial trovoadas e instabilidade 20 a 21 de Setembro*

Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, o centro e o sul de Espanha está em ALERTA AMARELO por "Riesgo bajo" de precipitação (até 15 mm numa hora) no dia 21.

Portanto, não vejo razão alguma para tanto alarmismo para já. Acredito sim que possa ocorrer alguma precipitação pontualmente forte, mas não é algo para tantos alarmes. Quanto à história dos tornados, nem comento ...

*Por favor, coloquem a fonte de onde vão buscar a informação; assim, pelo menos ficamos logo a saber o grau de confiança dessa informação.*






algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, amanhã a partir da tarde vai estar muito mau, tornados para a andaluzia .


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2007 às 00:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade -  20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

www.bluemeteo.blogspot.com

AO PEDIDO DE VINCE--- este é uma pagina web que estou a realizar e que nao devia entrar em funcionamento para ja!! mas devido á situaçao anemola de quinta para sexta eu expos a minha opiniao e os meus alertas!! concordem ou nao e a minha previsao!!

Espero que gostem...Mas tenho ainda muito trabalho pela frente!! Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade -  20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Tras el paso durante las últimas 48 horas de un frente frío y una vaguada por el Norte peninsular, el anticiclón atlántico al Norte de Azores está ya entrando sobre todo el Norte peninsular, y va a traer una mejoría y estabilización a esas regiones del Norte peninsular hoy (19) y mañana (20). Sin embargo, por otro lado, *tras el paso de la vaguada esta quedando estrangulada un área de inestabilidad centrada hacia el Sur de Portugal, que está cerrándose hasta conformar una pequeña depresión fría aislada en los niveles medios y altos de la troposfera*. Ese remanente de inestabilidad hacia el Sur y Suroeste hará que la entrada del anticiclón se de básicamente hacia el Norte de la Península, con bajas relativas hacia el Sur, con la consecuente formación en superficie de una advección de vientos de Levante. 
A más largo plazo, seguimos insistiendo en que cabe prestar atención a la evolución de la pequeña perturbación del Suroeste peninsular, ya que hacia el próximo Viernes parece que acabará transitando hacia la Comunidad *(Valenciana)* en dirección Este, o Nordeste, con lo que podría regresar la probabilidad de precipitaciones intensas al Este peninsular. 

*Mañana (20): *Tenderá a ir en aumento la nubosidad en toda la mitad Sur peninsular, extendiéndose también intervalos de nubes medias y altas a otras zonas del centro peninsular, interior Norte y tercio Este, así como apareciendo a partir de mediodía algunas nubes de evolución diurna en los sistemas montañosos del centro peninsular y el interior Sur. *Habrá ya posibilidad de chubascos débiles o moderados en Andalucía, con las mayores probabilidades en Málaga y el Estrecho, extendiéndose también a algún punto de Extremadura, el Sur y Oeste de Castilla La-Mancha o el interior de Murcia. Ya por la tarde podría extenderse algún chubasco o foco tormentoso aislado, más bien débil, a algún otro punto del interior de la mitad Sur o de la zona centro.* La mayor estabilidad corresponderá al tercio Norte peninsular, donde predominarán los claros. Las temperaturas tienden en general a subir de forma ligera o moderada, salvo en el cuadrante Suroeste y tercio Sur, donde descienden un poco las máximas. 
*El Viernes (21):* Puede ser un día complicado en gran parte de la Península, ya que la inestabilidad aumentará significativamente extendiéndose a casi todas las regiones, y con *probabilidad de tormentas fuertes o muy fuertes en las regiones de la zona centro, en torno al Sistema Central, Montes de Toledo, Sistema Ibérico, Este del Cantábrico y Oeste de los Pirineos*; y también en puntos del Levante peninsular, como la Comunidad Valenciana, Este de Castilla La-Mancha o el interior de Murcia y de Andalucía oriental. 
Ya el Sábado y Domingo la inestabilidad se irá retirando de la mitad Suroeste peninsular, pero aún se producirán chubascos en la mitad Norte y Este, pero esta vez trasladándose los más intensos a la zona de Cataluña y Baleares. En cualquier caso estas previsiones aún deben confirmarse en próximas actualizaciones. 

Fonte: CEAMET (19/09/2007)


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 08:53)

Continente 
5ª Feira, 20 de Setembro de 2007  

Regiões do Norte:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

Vento de leste em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h).

Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Pequena subida de temperatura.



Regiões do Centro e Sul:

Céu pouco nublado, *tornando-se geralmente muito nublado a partir da

tarde.*
*Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente com

rajadas fortes a partir da tarde.

Aguaceiros e trovoadas, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo,

a partir da tarde.*
Neblina ou nevoeiro, dissipando-se durante a manhã.



ESTADO DO MAR

Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.

Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC

Costa Sul: Ondas sudoeste com 0,5 metros, tornando-se de sueste.

Temperatura da água do mar: 22ºC





TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:

PORTO - 27ºC

LISBOA - 29ºC

FARO - 25ºC



METEOROLOGISTAS: Pedro Reis Vieira / Cristina Simões 

Fonte: IM


Alerta Amarelo em vários distritos de Portugal! Penso que com o passar do dia vai colocar laranja!



O Estofex é credivel Q.B. para se admitir a possibilidade de cenários deste género e citando o mesmo novamente:



> Southern Portugal, Spain
> 
> Ahead of the slowly propagating cut-off low, a southerly flow leads to strong WAA over south-western Iberian Peninsula. Latest models agree that steep mid-level lapse rates originating from the Atlas mountains will spread across southern Iberian Peninsula during the period. At lower level, easterly surface winds are forecast that will advect rich boundary-layer moisture from the Mediterranean Sea into southern, and south-western Iberian Peninsula. Expect daytime heating will likely create rather high instability. In the afternoon hours, quite strong upper level southerly jet streak is forecast to enter southern Spain, and increasing QG forcing is forecast at its cyclonic flank. *Thunderstorms will likely fire up in the afternoon and will rapidly evolve into organized cells including supercells. Very large hail and severe wind gusts are forecast, as well as tornadoes given locally high low-level buoyancy. Main threat of tornadoes exist over southern Portugal region in the evening hours, as models indicate increasing winds at the 700 hPa level and 0-3 km vertical wind shear. Given persistent forcing, convection will likely merge into one or two MCS that will be capable of producing high precipitation and local flash flooding during the night hours.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2007 às 12:11)

Mas que ar quente que se faz sentir aqui no Algarve, sigo com 26.5ºC vento quente de leste, não é normal, hoje reparei que tanto em Olhão como em Faro andam a limpar as sargetas, por enquanto céu nublado com abertas


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 12:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> hoje reparei que tanto em Olhão como em Faro andam a limpar as sargetas



Ainda bem, quer dizer que estão atentos 


*Situação actual:*


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 13:04)

*MODELOS*

Actualização da precipitação segundo 2 modelos, GFS,modelo global, e HIRLAM, modelo regional.
Como podem ver há algumas semelhanças, mas também algumas diferenças, especialmente o _timing_.

*GFS (run 06z)*
De 5ªf 18z a Sábado 0z





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

*HIRLAM (run 00z)*
De 5ªf 18z a Sábado 0z





http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html

Quando sairem os run's das 12z de ambos os modelos coloco uma actualização.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 15:32)

*Situação actual:*
Alguma actividade no Sul do país, em especial junto à fronteira com Espanha. 
A avaliar pelo radar, aparentemente pacífica para já.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 15:42)

Olá amigos, penso que isto está um pouco morto! Estava mais animado ontem por esta hora em que se fez noite em Lx!

Sigo com 29ºC, 1016Hpa e 53%

Visitem: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 15:53)

Calma, quando elas se formarem aparecem como os cogumelos!


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2007 às 15:59)

tou de acordo contigo mirones, acho k isto vai escurercer de um momento pro outro e


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2007 às 15:59)

Por aqui, choveu umas pingas grandes por volta das 13h30m, sem sol desde das 12 horas, mas tudo muito calmo agora.


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 16:04)

Em Vila Franca já temos algumas nuvens a chegar de SE mas ainda não muito ameaçadoras...sigo com tempo quente...27ºC.


----------



## jpalhais (20 Set 2007 às 16:11)

mais um alarmismo desnecessário... aqui em almada está um belo dia de verão


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 16:15)

*Imagem às 15UTC*








Aquela zona promete desenvolvimentos!


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Set 2007 às 16:24)

Olá! Sou novo por aqui. Não sou especialista em Meteorologia nem nada que se pareça mas é um assunto pelo qual me interesso bastante. Tenho acompanhado a vossa discussão sobre as probabilidades de chuva forte, vento e trovoadas para o fim do dia de hoje e questiono-me se a situação não estará a ser um pouco empolada. O Algarvio1980 está num dos sítios certos para acompanhar de perto a evolução meteorológica actual. Sou frequentador da Ilha do Farol (em frente de Faro/Olhão) e já assisti por lá ás mais variadas condições meteorológicas, desde calor abrasador, passando por nortadas fortes, chuva intensa, tornados (ou algo parecido), trovoadas descomunais, nevoeiros cerrados, etc. O Algarve não é só o paraíso meteorológico do Verão dos turistas. Vamos ver o que isto dá hoje mas talvez o Alerta Amarelo do IM seja suficiente. Cumprimentos


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 16:30)

Jota 21 disse:


> Olá! Sou novo por aqui. Não sou especialista em Meteorologia nem nada que se pareça mas é um assunto pelo qual me interesso bastante. Tenho acompanhado a vossa discussão sobre as probabilidades de chuva forte, vento e trovoadas para o fim do dia de hoje e questiono-me se a situação não estará a ser um pouco empolada. O Algarvio1980 está num dos sítios certos para acompanhar de perto a evolução meteorológica actual. Sou frequentador da Ilha do Farol (em frente de Faro/Olhão) e já assisti por lá ás mais variadas condições meteorológicas, desde calor abrasador, passando por nortadas fortes, chuva intensa, tornados (ou algo parecido), trovoadas descomunais, nevoeiros cerrados, etc. O Algarve não é só o paraíso meteorológico do Verão dos turistas. Vamos ver o que isto dá hoje mas talvez o Alerta Amarelo do IM seja suficiente. Cumprimentos




Olá Jota, bem vindo ao fórum. Primeiro que tudo temos de ver que falamos de trovoadas, logo a incerteza é sempre muita. É certo que vão-se formar nucleos (principalmente ao anoitecer) e é certo que poderão ocorrer situações mais graves como, por exemplo, aconteceu ontem em Camarate e Sacavém, à uns dias em Leiria e também no Alentejo. Isso as previsões não sabem dizer onde se formarão. O certo é que devemos estar alerta. Eu penso que o IM colocou alerta amarelo mas caso veja uma alteração radical não terá problemas em mudar a cor e geralmente (a meu ver faz, por vezes, fora de tempo) coloca já quando as coisas estão a acontecer.

Pessoalmente não acredito na hipótese tornados (mas que ela é uma hipótese tal como refere o Estofex) mas acredito em locais onde a chuva cairá abundantemente e as trovoadas serão fortes a muito fortes. Agora saber onde irá acontecer é como procurar uma agulha no palheiro. A trovoada pode não acontecer num local e 5 Km ao lado estar a cair uma tromba de água...é a meteorologia, sempre dificil de prever. Não se iludam com o tempo como está agora pois ele momentaneamente tenderá a mudar e, ao anoitecer, com a baixa da temperatura será, ainda mais evidente o que refiro.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 16:34)

*Situação actual:
*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 16:34)

Bem vindo Jota! Ilha do Farol, bons momentos este Verão por aí! Sentia algo estranho, talvez por eu ser da outra ponta do país! É um lugar bom para se estar! Relembro que a velhinha N2 liga Chaves a Faro! 2 extremos do país

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e 27.8ºC, nada indica que poderá vir uma noite tempestuosa!


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Set 2007 às 16:45)

Não sou da Ilha do Farol, vou lá várias vezes. Sou de Sintra, neste momento estou em Caxias, e por aqui temos o céu limpo com uma bruma difusa a escurecer para os lados do mar. Nada de anormal. Aguardamos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2007 às 16:49)

Jota 21 disse:


> Olá!  Tenho acompanhado a vossa discussão sobre as probabilidades de chuva forte, vento e trovoadas para o fim do dia de hoje e questiono-me se a situação não estará a ser um pouco empolada. O Algarvio1980 está num dos sítios certos para acompanhar de perto a evolução meteorológica actual. Sou frequentador da Ilha do Farol (em frente de Faro/Olhão) e já assisti por lá ás mais variadas condições meteorológicas, desde calor abrasador, passando por nortadas fortes, chuva intensa, tornados (ou algo parecido), trovoadas descomunais, nevoeiros cerrados, etc. O Algarve não é só o paraíso meteorológico do Verão dos turistas. Vamos ver o que isto dá hoje mas talvez o Alerta Amarelo do IM seja suficiente.



Tens razão Jota, esta espécie de bico que faz no Cabo de Santa Maria(Ilha do Farol) entra muitas tempestades espectaculares como a de 13 de Outubro de 1989 ou então a 31 de Dezembro de 1998(última grande tempestade devido ao vento a 150 km/h) em que a água do mar entrou dentros dos mercados e inundou a avenida. Já agora uma curiosidade faz amanhã dia 21 cerca de 6 anos que  ocorreu inundações em Olhão no mês de Setembro, a outra vez foi a tromba de água a 29 de Setembro nesse mesmo ano entre Faro e Olhão.

Desculpem este à parte, por agora, o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 16:51)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não sou da Ilha do Farol, vou lá várias vezes. Sou de Sintra, neste momento estou em Caxias, e por aqui temos o céu limpo com uma bruma difusa a escurecer para os lados do mar. Nada de anormal. Aguardamos desenvolvimentos.




Então somos vizinhos!

Por aqui:

27.4ºC
1016Hpa
51%


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 16:51)

Reparem na célula a formar-se na Costa Vicentina, acho que o pessoal do distrito de Setúbal e depois Lisboa pela movimentação vai ter dentro de algumas horas a primeira animação.


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2007 às 16:55)

aqui o sol continua a brilhar, ja aparecem umas nuvens mas nada de especial, venha ela


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 16:57)

Jota 21 disse:


> Olá! Sou novo por aqui. Não sou especialista em Meteorologia nem nada que se pareça mas é um assunto pelo qual me interesso bastante. Tenho acompanhado a vossa discussão sobre as probabilidades de chuva forte, vento e trovoadas para o fim do dia de hoje e questiono-me se a situação não estará a ser um pouco empolada. O Algarvio1980 está num dos sítios certos para acompanhar de perto a evolução meteorológica actual. Sou frequentador da Ilha do Farol (em frente de Faro/Olhão) e já assisti por lá ás mais variadas condições meteorológicas, desde calor abrasador, passando por nortadas fortes, chuva intensa, tornados (ou algo parecido), trovoadas descomunais, nevoeiros cerrados, etc. O Algarve não é só o paraíso meteorológico do Verão dos turistas. Vamos ver o que isto dá hoje mas talvez o Alerta Amarelo do IM seja suficiente. Cumprimentos



Olá, benvindo ao Forum, espero que para uma estadia prolongada  Compreendo perfeitamente o que disseste, e partilho do que disse o Mirones. A questão do empolamento é uma velha discussão do forum, e hoje em dia todos tem maior cuidado com esse tipo de situações, até porque a audiência do forum é hoje diferente do que era até há algum tempo atrás, e naturalmente pessoas menos habituadas a estas questões possam assustar-se por exemplo com a possibilidade de formação de supercélulas e Tornados, que não passa sempre duma mera possibildade quase sempre remota.

Estamos a falar de previsões para fenónomos geralmente muito localizados.No entanto, que acontecem com mais frequência do que a generalidade da população percepciona, basta relembrar que nas últimas semanas ocorreram várias situações, desde granizo do tamanho de ovos em Trás-os-Montes, precipitação significativa e muito rápida em Monte Gordo, queda de árvores devido ao vento numa trovoada em Guimarães ou em Portalegre, etc,etc.

São situações muito localizadas e 99% dos restantes portugueses nem se aperceberam, continuaram a viver o seu dia de forma tranquila e provavelmente num belo dia de sol.

Neste caso concreto, para hoje e amanhã, temos novamente muitos indicadores *previstos* (CAPE, humidade, correntes ascendentes, vorticidade, frio nos niveis altos, etc,etc)  de que podem ocorrer novamente fenónomos mais extremos em determinados locais. Mas que podem não ocorrer. Mas os indicadores estão lá e é natural que aqui eles sejam discutidos. Pelo que voltando ao início, neste caso com os dados disponíveis, nao tem havido empolamento. Mas também concordo contigo sobre o alerta do IM. Até ao momento o amarelo é suficiente. O laranja só fará sentido se se confirmar a formação nalguma região de algum SCM (sistema convectivo de Mesoescala) e não há qualquer sinal disso nas imagens de satélite.


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 16:59)

Primeiras precipitações de assinalar a ocorrerem na zona de Sines:


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2007 às 17:16)

[/URL][/IMG]

Precipitação os espanhóis levam tudo e os distritos de Évora e Portalegre





Algarve com o Cape -8 para as 00 horas










[/URL][/IMG]

Segundo o Hirlam do INM o sul da andaluzia é onde a precipitação é mais intensa, aguardemos para ver o que nos reserva.


----------



## Seavoices (20 Set 2007 às 17:40)

mirones disse:


> Primeiras precipitações de assinalar a ocorrerem na zona de Sines:



Vejo no Sat24 um grande desenvolvimento a Sul de Setúbal com deslocação acentuada para Norte/Noroeste, vindo em direcção a Lisboa

Teremos festa mais tarde?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 17:55)

A coisa está a dar sinais de vida:








Confirmam-se no radar essas novas formações!


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 17:57)

*Situação actual*





http://www.sat24.nl/frame.php?html=homepage
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 18:20)

Cumulonimbo às 18h00 a cerca de 7 km a norte de Estremoz (Temperatura - 27,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa):






Por agora há que seguir a evolução das formações que se deslocam para norte, ao longo do litoral ...


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 18:25)

Evolução:

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi







Pessoal de Elvas, já existe alguma actividade?
A  avaliar pelo radar a norte da cidade já deve haver...




Fonte: © INM


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2007 às 18:44)

bem aqui uma nuvem enorme a cobrir a cidade, o tempo está abafado, e avisto uma escuridão a vir de sul, pessoal de setubal, como e k isso ta aí?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 19:00)

Também já avisto algoa SUL! Mas não me parece ter muita actividade! Estarei errado?


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 19:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Também já avisto algoa SUL! Mas não me parece ter muita actividade! Estarei errado?



Afirmativo, aqui encobriu bastante e levantou-se vento, mas ainda é muito longe de onde elas estão activas. Por aqui só nuvens.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 19:20)

ESTREMOZ: Cumulonimbos a evlouir a Norte, Leste e sobretudo a Sul e a Sudoeste

Foto às 19h05


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2007 às 19:29)

Por aqui, nada de especial, céu com abertas


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 19:30)

mocha disse:


> bem aqui uma nuvem enorme a cobrir a cidade, o tempo está abafado, e avisto uma escuridão a vir de sul, pessoal de setubal, como e k isso ta aí?




Por aqui está a prometer e MUITO!

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/816/1000850fk5.jpg

Está assustador por aqui!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2007 às 19:35)

Neste momento com *22,8 ºC*.
Nebulosidade cada vez maior e humidade a aumentar. 
Sensação de algum calor.
O céu está praticamente todo coberto e a nebulosidade está cada vez mais escura e alaranjada.
Está tudo amarelo/alaranjado na rua !  
Esperemos pelos acontecimentos que se seguem.


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2007 às 19:37)

isto esta assustador, td amarelo


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 19:38)

Temperatura das nuvens das 18:00 UTC:




Fonte: © meteogalicia


Tecto das nuvens das 18:00 UTC:




Fonte: © meteogalicia


A avaliar por esta situação o centro do país também pode ter bastante animação...
Que dizem?!!


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 19:42)

Reparem nisto!!!

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3417/1000853od8.jpg


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 19:45)

mirones disse:


> Reparem nisto!!!
> 
> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3417/1000853od8.jpg



Bastante assustador...


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2007 às 19:45)

a serio k nunca me lembro de ter visto nada assim, de repente passou para alaranjado/avermelhado
pena k o meu tlm e uma treta com as cores, nã capta


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 19:53)

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 20:00)

Às 19h45:






Fonte: Sat24.nl


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 20:09)

Neste momento temos trovoada moderada a Sudoeste de Estremoz.


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 20:10)

Gerofil devias retirar as imagens que eu pus e deixar só o link senão fica muito grande e não se percebe nada.


----------



## spor (20 Set 2007 às 20:14)

Vim ver o fórum, ao ver as imagens aqui colocadas fui logo à janela. E de facto isto aqui em Elvas está com umas nuvens "jeitosas"...




























Do outro lado da janela elas estão mesmo muito escuras, mas as fotos não ficaram bem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 20:17)

Fotos excelentes! Parabéns!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2007 às 20:21)

Uma pergunta acham que o Sotavento Algarvio será afectado esta noite - madrugada, pelo que isto está muito calmo aqui na minha zona?


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 20:39)

Em Setúbal já troveja e pelo radar promete!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 20:41)

spor disse:


> Vim ver o fórum, ao ver as imagens aqui colocadas fui logo à janela. E de facto isto aqui em Elvas está com umas nuvens "jeitosas"...



Grandes fotos


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 20:47)

Satélite das 19:30 UTC:






Fonte:  © www.sat24.com


----------



## squidward (20 Set 2007 às 21:04)

por aqui já avistei uns relâmpagos a rasgarem os céus e já trovejou bem.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 21:06)

Cheguei a casa. Não houve trovoada mas houve um dos mais espantosos finais de tarde a que já assisti por estes lados. A conjugação das nuvens médias e altas que vieram da trovoada, juntamente com a luminosidade típica do pôr do sol de Setembro/ Outubro transformaram tudo numa paisagem meio irreal em tons laranja e cor de rosa  Estava tudo de cabeça no ar.

*20:30*




http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 21:07)




----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 21:09)

Vince disse:


> Cheguei a casa. Não houve trovoada mas houve um dos mais espantosos finais de tarde a que já assisti por estes lados. A conjugação das nuvens médias e altas que vieram da trovoada, juntamente com a luminosidade típica do pôr do sol de Setembro/ Outubro transformaram tudo numa paisagem meio irreal em tons laranja e cor de rosa  Estava tudo de cabeça no ar.




Venham daí essas fotos...


----------



## RMira (20 Set 2007 às 21:18)

Troveja e chove CUPIOSAMENTE em Setúbal!!!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 21:19)

ESTREMOZ: Céu permanentemente iluminado (à razão de 2/3 raios por segundo) desde as 20h00, sobretudo com descargas entre nuvens. Pouca chuva. Deslocamento da tempestade de Sul para Norte.


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Set 2007 às 21:22)

Boa noite caros colegas,

Considero-me um vouyer deste forum, visto que diáriamente consulto as vossas mensagens sem colocar quaisquer comentários.

Porém, hoje, tinha de contar aquilo que vi! Tenho mesmo de contar!

Trabalho em Évora e moro numa aldeola perto que se chama Igrejinha.

Infelizmente não tenho qualquer imagem ou video do que se passou, mas aquilo que passou aqui à pouco foi algo nunca visto por mim... 

Os relampagos pareciam teias de aranha no ceu, tal a intensidade e ramificações que tinham. Eram de segundo a segundo, e entre nuvens... (será possivel ou ilusão minha). Passou aqui por cima, e enquanto viajava do trabalho para casa tive a oportunidade de assistir a um "Festival Electrico" jamais visto!
Os 2 unicos trovoes que fizeram pareciam autenticas bombas potentissimas a detonar!
Gostei imenso de ver e espero que a experiencia se repita sem causar danos a pessoas e bens!

Uma coisa é certa: o ser humano face ao poder da Natureza é insignificante.   Fiquei a perceber, que se a Natureza assim o entender nós somos rapidamente reduzidos a nada! Hoje tive essa sensação de pequenez e de insignificancia perante o poderio electrico que estava em cima da minha cabeça!

Respeitem a Natureza e parabéns a este forum!


----------



## Henrique (20 Set 2007 às 21:24)

O monstro nao pára de crescer! vou ver o espetàculo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 21:24)

Já vi 3 faíscas!


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2007 às 21:25)

A sul do Entroncamento é um espectaculo de descargas.
Daqui a bocado deverá também aqui chegar.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 21:30)

Acho que o centro do país também vai ser muito atingido...o norte é que fica a assistir pelo fórum...
Se bem que acho que ainda podemos ter uma pequena surpresa hoje aqui no norte!!!


----------



## rufer (20 Set 2007 às 21:30)

Está a chegar a Abrantes (Bemposta). É um autêntico festival de relâmpagos. Já choveu mas pouco. Nunca tinha visto nada assim. Para Sul só se vê clarões a iluminar o céu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2007 às 21:30)

protesto!!! aqui no algarve tudo calmo, na vou ver nada que isto  aqui é só para férias , tenho fracas esperanças que veja algo esta noite , não acredito no Cape -8  no algarve e só começa a trovejar a partir do alentejo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 21:30)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Boa noite caros colegas,
> 
> Considero-me um vouyer deste forum, visto que diáriamente consulto as vossas mensagens sem colocar quaisquer comentários.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao Forum!

Penso já ter visto desses fenómenos em Chaves, tipo parecer lágrimas de fogo de artifício!

Palavras sábias no final do teu POST, esperamos mais...


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2007 às 21:33)

PArece-me que esta noite vamos ter algo semelhante...
Já quase aí está... 
Tenho a informação que na zona de Sousel está a bombar bem...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 21:34)

rufer disse:


> Está a chegar a Abrantes (Bemposta). É um autêntico festival de relâmpagos. Já choveu mas pouco. Nunca tinha visto nada assim. Para Sul só se vê clarões a iluminar o céu.



Bem vindo ao FORUM!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 21:37)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Boa noite caros colegas,
> 
> Considero-me um vouyer deste forum, visto que diáriamente consulto as vossas mensagens sem colocar quaisquer comentários.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao MeteoPT
Partilha todos os teus registos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 21:37)

LINDOOO... Já os vejo a cruzar os seus de Sintra!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 21:40)

Muitos e grandes pós lados de Cascais e Oeiras!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 21:41)

Já os oiço!


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2007 às 21:50)

Daqui a pouco provavelmente vou ter de desligar o computador. As descargas que aí vêem são mesmo fortes...

Experimentem ver a webcam do meteoabrantes: http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 21:50)

Já se avista instabilidade a Sul de Salamanca...





Fonte: © INM

E parece rumar para Norte...que dizem?
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 21:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Muitos e grandes pós lados de Cascais e Oeiras!



Não são aqui, são  ainda mais para S/SE, penso eu. Por vezes parece intensa, com o eco bastante prolongado.


----------



## squidward (20 Set 2007 às 21:56)

saga continua por aqui...


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2007 às 21:59)

ja consigo responder aqui, então aqui começou a trovejar por volta das 21.00, começou a chover umas pingas meia hora depois, ja tenho um video assim k puder posto aqui.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 22:02)

Animações para se perceber a evolução e trajecto delas:
Último frane corresponde às 21:30 (meia hora atrás)











Oiço os trovões mais próximo agora, é parte da célula de Setubal que entretanto passa na margem sul e penso que se dirige para aqui, ou então passará a leste de mim, ou seja, Lisboa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 22:04)

Grande estrondo! Bah!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 22:15)

ESTREMOZ: Mantem-se o festival eléctrico contínuo à mais de duas horas, concentrando-se agora a Noroeste e a Norte de Estremoz (2/3 descargas eléctricas por segundo). Por vezes temos aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 22:19)

© estofex




> Thunderstorms over SW / central and northern Spain and Portugal will continue during the morning hours and should go on during the daytime with a gradual decrease from the west. As 850 temperature stay quite warm and mid-levels steepen somewhat, we should see weakly capped 500 - 1000 J/kg MLCAPE and topography / strong forcing will subserve for scattered thunderstorms. Shear will be too weak for any enhanced severe weather threat and main risk will be strong gusts and marginal hail in stronger pulse storms


Fonte:© estofex


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 22:26)

Já chove!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2007 às 22:26)

Por aqui, está lua, mas estranho fikei sem luz durante 5 minutos, pelo radar não vejo nada extraordinário aqui ou estou enganado pessoal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 22:30)

Isto está a ficar sério! Ate abanam as janelas!!!

Esta a vir de SUL! Mto activa!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2007 às 22:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, está lua, mas estranho fikei sem luz durante 5 minutos, pelo radar não vejo nada extraordinário aqui ou estou enganado pessoal



V.R.S.A

Estranho ne?? eu fikei apenas 5segs...e o k foi foi bem forte!!

E tambem nao vejo nada!!mas o ceu promete!! esta bem pesado!! Mete o seu respeito!!

Continuo á espera da festa!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2007 às 22:34)

Olá, meus amigos !
Aqui chove torrencialmente e a trovoada é ensurdecedora e contínua desde há cerca de uma hora !!!
Os raios são potentíssimos e não caem muito longe daqui !!!
Chegam a iluminar o céu inteiro, de uma ponta à outra...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 22:34)

*Noite de trovoada:*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x30y16_noite-de-trovoada_news"]Video Noite de trovoada - trovoada, raios, Estremoz, Alentejo - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4LiCGfxlEBRBWlkj8&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4LiCGfxlEBRBWlkj8[/ame]​


----------



## Portin (20 Set 2007 às 22:40)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Aqui chove torrencialmente e a trovoada é ensurdecedora e contínua desde há cerca de uma hora !!!



Por aqui chove pouco, mas vêem-se uns clarões a Este, aí para esses lados... Passa-nos sempre ao lado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 22:48)

Vejo faíscas por todo o lado, grande noite esta!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 22:51)

Curiosidade: Na minha terra lá em Chaves, nestas noite é costume por um ramo bento de oliveira do dia de ramos á janela ou então um banco de "patas po ar" para proteger da trovoada!

A chuva teima em não cair!


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 23:08)

A trovoada deve ser jeitosa tal o barulho ao longe, mas está a passar a E e NE daqui. Oiço imensos aviões da Portela a passar por aqui, é porque é o corredor que tá livre delas...

Se aqui oiço tanto barulho que estou nas franjas, imaginem o estardalhaço que não vai para o centro do país.... impressiona o SCM....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 23:11)

Vince disse:


> A trovoada deve ser jeitosa tal o barulho ao longe, mas está a passar a E e NE daqui. Oiço imensos aviões da Portela a passar por aqui, é porque é o corredor que tá livre delas...
> 
> Se aqui oiço tanto barulho que estou nas franjas, imaginem o estardalhaço que não vai para o centro do país.... impressiona o SCM....



Tou a ver que também vai chegar a Tras os Montes!
Agora já chove com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2007 às 23:14)

Continuação de boa noite a todos !
Por cá a chuva e a trovoada ficaram cada vez mais intensas, mas agora têm tendência para acalmar um pouco.
Houve estrondos assustadores e chuva intensa com pingas bem grossas.
Neste momento, a temperatura já desceu aos *16,9 ºC* !


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 23:16)

*Festival eléctrico:*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x30yc9_festival-electrico_news"]Video Festival elÃ©ctrico - Trovoada, raios, Estremoz, Alentejo - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3J08qL8SSWOpLlkpz&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3J08qL8SSWOpLlkpz[/ame]​


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 23:22)

Já agora uma curiosidade.
Recordando o meu post desta manhã:



Vince disse:


> *MODELOS*
> Actualização da precipitação segundo 2 modelos, GFS,modelo global, e HIRLAM, modelo regional.
> Como podem ver há algumas semelhanças, mas também algumas diferenças, especialmente o _timing_.
> *GFS (run 06z)*
> ...




Até ao momento o GFS, modelo global, vence por KO o HIRLAM, modelo regional. É sempre importante compararmos nas diversas situações o que uns e outros modelos diziam antes. Desta vez vence o GFS, e diga-se, de forma surpreendentemente acertada.... só se atrasou ligeiramente no que está a acontecer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 23:22)

Está a ir-se! Bom proveito companheiros a norte de Lx!


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2007 às 23:23)

Pois é pessoal, aqui já esteve a bombar, mas mesmo assim a parte mais activa passou a sul.
De qualquer forma aqui ficam as fotos:

De tarde quem diria que iria haver alguma coisa?






Mas ao final da tarde, já se começava a ver qq coisa a aproximar





Depois foi este festival (Nota: As fotos foram tiradas à pouco, de noite, e não durante o dia)

























E finalmente um pequeno video:

Peço desculpa pela tremideira, mas as fotos foram tiradas à mão mesmo, sem suporte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 23:36)

Foi-se! Volte sempre!


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2007 às 23:56)

Muito bom Angelstorm. Apesar da tremideira valeu o esforço 

E eu aqui cheio de inveja


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2007 às 23:57)

Por aqui a temperatura já vai nos *16,3 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 23:58)

Vince disse:


> A trovoada deve ser jeitosa tal o barulho ao longe, mas está a passar a E e NE daqui. Oiço imensos aviões da Portela a passar por aqui, é porque é o corredor que tá livre delas...
> 
> Se aqui oiço tanto barulho que estou nas franjas, imaginem o estardalhaço que não vai para o centro do país.... impressiona o SCM....



Vince, podes.me dizer onde vais buscar essas imagens sff?
Obrigado!


----------



## cloud9 (21 Set 2007 às 00:04)

Este inicio de noite foi brutal aqui pos lados de lisboa
Fica aqui apenas uma pequena amostra do festival.













Foi pena nao ter conseguido mostrar-vos uma coisa muito estranha que vi no ceu, algo numa forma de bola de cor mais quente que um raio, que apareceu das nuvens logo após um raio com contacto com o solo, alguem sabe me explicar o que era?


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 00:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Vince, podes.me dizer onde vais buscar essas imagens sff?
> Obrigado!



http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 00:09)

Amanhã colocarei os links dos vídeos que fiz.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Set 2007 às 00:21)

cloud9 disse:


> Este inicio de noite foi brutal aqui pos lados de lisboa
> Fica aqui apenas uma pequena amostra do festival.
> 
> 
> ...



Lindas!!!


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 00:23)

Bons registos pessoal, depois no fim do evento serão devidamente arrumados num tópico dedicado na secção das imagens e video.


*Animação até às 23:45*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 00:23)

Bem-vindos ao Outono !
Tivemos uma bela recepção...
Por cá continua a trovoada, mas desta vez silenciosa, com *16,7 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2007 às 00:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Mau tempo atinge Alentejo*

A chuva, a trovoada e o vento forte que se fizeram sentir hoje à noite provocaram inundações e quedas de árvores, que levaram a cortes de estradas, nos distritos de Évora e Portalegre, disse fonte dos bombeiros à Lusa. 
Fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora adiantou à Lusa que o mau tempo provocou duas inundações em habitações, em Veiros, concelho de Estremoz, localidade onde ocorreu também queda de granizo. No distrito de Évora, de acordo com a mesma fonte, registaram-se ainda quedas de árvores nos concelhos de Évora, Mora, Portel e Arraiolos. 
Segundo o CDOS de Portalegre, o mau tempo fustigou também a região, tendo-se registado três inundações em habitações, em Portalegre, Sousel e Nisa. A mesma fonte adiantou que no distrito ocorreram 12 quedas de árvores nos concelhos de Gavião, Alter do Chão, Nisa, Crato, Sousel, Monforte e Fronteira. 

PortugalDiário


----------



## RMira (21 Set 2007 às 09:41)

Bons dias pessoal da meteopt, 

Ontem em Setúbal entre as 21h e as 23h foi um autêntico "massacre" de trovoada! Ainda me doem os ouvidos dos estrondos (fazia lembrar aqueles filmes de guerra sobre o "Desembarque na Normândia" ). Choveu bastante (não sei especificar mas certamente mais de 50mm entre as 21h30 e as 23h) e os raios cruzavam os céu num espectáculo invulgar de luz e cor que deixou tudo estupefacto. Antes, pelas 19h30 o céu tomou uma cor acastanhado, avermelhada que eu nunca tinha visto, como se pode confirmar pelos links que pus das fotos que conseguir tirar (peço desculpa por terem ficado grandes demais, mas não as sei reduzir no imageshack ).

Já vi que houve problemas em vários locais do Sul e os alertas não foram em vão como se chegou a referir por cá 

Agora vamos ter tempo melhor na última semana (parece que a minha previsão para Setembro está a confirmar-se  ) para depois em Outubro o Jet fazer das suas e dar-nos as famosas superfícies frontais que o nosso amigo Flaviense referia ontem.

Em Vila Franca sigo com céu muito nublado e ameaçador e 20ºC.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 10:57)

*Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas*











© Instituto de Meteorologia - Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas


----------



## Kraliv (21 Set 2007 às 10:58)

Boas,



Deixo um registo da _festa_


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2007 às 11:03)

Em relação às estatísticas, os números apresentados foram as descargas detectadas. Porque, efectivamente, o número total real de descargas (quer entre nuvens quer entre nuvens e o solo) pode multiplicar-se pelo menos por 5, sem cair em grande excesso.



Vince disse:


> *Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Set 2007 às 11:45)

Bom dia a todos,
 Só hoje tive disponibilidade para visitar de novo o fórum mas gostei do que vi especialmente das fotos fantásticas penso que de Cloud9 e esta última de Kraliv. 
 Ontem em Sintra também acompanhei um pouco a trovoada nocturna que foi bonita mas não tão impressionante como os relatos que aqui chegaram do Alentejo. Tenho 2 fotos para pôr aqui que ficam prometidas para esta tarde (não as tenho comigo agora) após serem redimensionadas.


----------



## Henrique (21 Set 2007 às 12:28)

Gerofil disse:


> Em relação às estatísticas, os números apresentados foram as descargas detectadas. Porque, efectivamente, o número total real de descargas (quer entre nuvens quer entre nuvens e o solo) pode multiplicar-se pelo menos por 5, sem cair em grande excesso.



Sem duvida! 
Como é costume, aseguir a uma trovoada gosto sempre de ter um bom apanhado das descargas (quantitativamente e localmente), nao andei a contar obviamente, mas foram sem duvida muitas mais do que aquilo que o radar apresenta.
Arrisco até a dizer que de 3 em 3 segundos la via um descarga, e nao perdeu a intensidade durante bastante tempo. Gostei


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 13:14)

Hoje tem sido tudo bem mais calmo em Portugal.
No S/SE de Espanha é que continua forte.

Há registos de 18 feridos ligeiros devido à queda de granizo em Marbella, inundações e bastante estragos.








> *Lluvia y granizo causan heridos y daños materiales en Andalucía*
> Se registran cortes de carretera, vías férreas e inundaciones en Cádiz, Huelva, Sevilla, Córdoba, Málaga y Jaén
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte: El Pais


----------



## storm (21 Set 2007 às 13:29)

Boas,

Grande festa que houve ontem de noite, mas por aqui nada , ouviu-se alguns trovões e viu-se relampejar lá para os lados do Montejunto (ainda estava muito longe daqui) e caiu umas pingas de resto tudo muito calmo.

Cumps,


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2007 às 14:15)

pessoal, grandes fotos, parabens a todos
se eu postasse todos os videos k fiz, voçês até me baniam, (+ de 40 ) mas é  obvio k so ponho aqui um ou outro, fiquem descansados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 14:42)

Olá a todos !
A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *16,3 ºC*.

Coloco aqui os vídeos da trovoada que ocorreu aqui nos últimos dias.

Desculpem o facto de a imagem não ser de grande qualidade, mas é que de noite com muita humidade no ar, a luz do telemóvel provoca a ilusão de «nevoeiro».


_Trovoada de domingo passado:_ (o minuto 3:50 do 2º vídeo é a melhor parte de todas) 




*...e a trovoada de ontem à noite ! Sem dúvida muito mais intensa !*
No entanto, não parece muito intensa porque nesta altura ainda estava a começar, ainda só tinha chovido um pouco. _
(Não fiz mais vídeos por ter receio de estragar o telemóvel com as descargas eléctricas cada vez mais próximas e intensas)._
O minuto 1:50 do 3º vídeo é a parte mais intensa.


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Set 2007 às 14:54)

Uma pequena amostra da trovoada de ontem á noite em Sintra mais propriamente em Vale Flores, S. Pedro de Penaferrim.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2007 às 15:48)

Uma primeira linha de instabilidade cruza neste momento o território de Portugal Continental, deslocando-se de Este para Oeste e estendendo-se desde o vale do Rio Douro até ao Alentejo.
Esta linha de instabilidade vai começar a afectar todo o litoral, a norte de Setúbal, a partir da agora.


----------



## RMira (21 Set 2007 às 16:05)

Gerofil disse:


> Uma primeira linha de instabilidade cruza neste momento o território de Portugal Continental, deslocando-se de Este para Oeste e estendendo-se desde o vale do Rio Douro até ao Alentejo.
> Esta linha de instabilidade vai começar a afectar todo o litoral, a norte de Setúbal, a partir da agora.




Sim, sem duvida. Estou em Vila Franca e vejo o sistema a aproximar-se, mas é sem duvida mais fraco que o de ontem.


----------



## spor (21 Set 2007 às 16:36)

Olá a todos. Ontem já não pude vir cá, porque o computador esteve desligado a noite toda para evitar "queimadelas" indesejadas.

Ontem à noite aqui em Elvas, choveu bastante durante uns 15 minutos, chegou mesmo a cair granizo e depois passou para um regime de aguaceiros. De fundo ouvíamos o agradável barulho da trovoada acompanhada de um festival fabuloso de relâmpagos.

Não sei se foi por ter conhecido o fórum ou não, mas desde que o conheço já assisti a duas sessões fantásticas de trovoada. A de ontem então foi fabulosa!!!

Deixo aqui dois vídeos de 30 seg. cada (não quero que apanhem uma grande seca) em infra-vermelhos. Filmei em infra-vermelhos pois vê-se melhor e é sempre diferente dos vídeos que aqui estão...

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x312uw_trovoada_travel"]Video trovoada - trovoada, em, elvas - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4Cva4nvucHsNQllW0&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4Cva4nvucHsNQllW0[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3135w_trovoada-2_travel"]Video trovoada 2 - trovoada, nocturna, 2 - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3DKtUNlo8D0i1lm2o&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3DKtUNlo8D0i1lm2o[/ame]


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2007 às 16:38)

*FOTOGRAFIAS ÀS 16h20:*

Linha de instabilidade sobre Vimieiro / Arraiolos (a Oeste de Estremoz)






Novas linhas de instabilidade a emergirem a Sudeste de Estremoz


----------



## RMira (21 Set 2007 às 16:47)

Neste momento ouvem-se os primeiros trovões em Vila Franca. Apesar de tudo ainda longe.

Está ameaçador o céu!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 18:38)

Por cá, a tarde está a ser agradável, mas já se nota uma certa humidade, uma sensação de abafo.
Neste momento estão *21,2 ºC* e o céu está a ficar mais nublado.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2007 às 19:01)

Muito bons os vídeos e as fotos. As trovoadas devem ter sido muito interessantes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Set 2007 às 00:37)

Aqui ficam umas fotos da trovoada de ontem !
Espero que gostem, pelo menos têm melhor qualidade.
Escolhi as melhores.

Foram tiradas por um Nokia N73 @ 3,2 MP, mas existe o contratempo de à noite as imagens não terem tão boa qualidade, embora tmb sejam razoavelmente boas. 
Não se esqueçam que, apesar de tudo, é um telemóvel e até é muito bom... 
Já agora, também tirei fotos às nebulosidade vertical e convectiva/de origem térmica !
Depois digam o que acharam...

[img=http://aycu34.webshots.com/image/29513/2003172341118429118_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu26.webshots.com/image/28905/2003117111150565728_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu17.webshots.com/image/27296/2003161026243161497_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu12.webshots.com/image/29611/2003121781673342765_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu03.webshots.com/image/29762/2003163417674190556_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu35.webshots.com/image/25754/2003166780147940861_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu32.webshots.com/image/28671/2003130714144875305_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu03.webshots.com/image/29802/2003167365498446194_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu06.webshots.com/image/27565/2003199936314875514_rs.jpg]







Abraços !


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2009 às 20:45)

Não vou esquecer nunca estes dois dias (neste caso, fins de tarde e noites  ).

Sempre que o tédio é mais forte do que eu, venho sempre a este tópico para me "avivar" a memória acerca desta data.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2009 às 20:58)

Foi um evento tão grande que a única memória que tenho é um fds de frustração  lembro-me bem que a partir das 17h se começou a dissipar tudo.

Alguma fotos desse grande dia  que apenas rendeu 1 mm.


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2009 às 21:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Alguma fotos desse grande dia  que apenas rendeu 1 mm.



Apenas rendeu 1 mm em termos de precipitação mas em termos de animação tendeu bastante mais...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2009 às 21:18)

Lightning disse:


> Apenas rendeu 1 mm em termos de precipitação mas em termos de animação tendeu bastante mais...



Lembro-me que nesse dia o cape era bastante "forte" mas faltava muito calor, a temperatura aqui nesses dias não foi além dos 25ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2009 às 21:19)

Já que estamos a recordar esses memoráveis dias deixo aqui também a minha marquinha


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2009 às 21:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Lembro-me que nesse dia o cape era bastante "forte" mas faltava muito calor.



Lembro que nesses dois dias, estava algum calor aqui, e que assim que anoiteceu, fiquei sob ataque   Era com cada flash...


----------



## thunderboy (17 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

WOW.
Fotos FASCINANTES!


----------



## Lightning (24 Abr 2009 às 14:18)

Lightning disse:


> Falta um para os 2000





meteo disse:


> Deveria ser num tópico de trovoada



Boa ideia, meteo! 

E pronto, dediquei este meu post número 2000 a este tópico, o que considero um dos melhores do fórum. Foram realmente dois dias emocionantes e que tenho a certeza que muitos daqui não vão esquecer. 

Eu não vou esquecer, de certeza... 

Venham mais destes dias e que este seja apenas mais um post num dos muitos que ainda hei-de escrever no meio desta grande comunidade.

Isto é um off-topic, mas como este tópico é passado (infelizmente  ) penso que não faz muito mal.

Moderadores não me apaguem este post pff.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jun 2009 às 22:07)

Só tenho uma coisa a dizer: *Data Histórica!*


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2009 às 22:53)

JoãoPT disse:


> Só tenho uma coisa a dizer: *Data Histórica!*



E porquê ? Qual é afinal a ideia de desenterrar um tópico com ano e meio e dizer apenas uma coisa vaga ?


----------

